# Suche Rahmengeometrie von 2007er X-Control 210



## Toby-Pforzheim (11. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
da ich mir wieder ein Bike zulegen möchte, bin ich auf ein Zesty 314 gestoßen welches einen XL-Rahmen hat. Ich hatte früher ein 210 X-Controll aus dem Jahr 2007, welches einen L-Rahmen hatte.
Da das Zesty ca 250km weit weg steht und es somit etwas auffendeig ist mal kurz hinzufahren und eine Proberunde zu Drehen suche ich eben die Geo-Daten des 2007er X-Control 210. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mal kurz ein Scott Scale 20 welches einen XL-Rahmen hatte, und bis auf das etwas zu hohe Oberrohr (ist evtl Hardtail typisch???) kam ich mit der Größe ebenso gut wie mit dem Lapierre Fully in L zurecht.
Klingt etwas kompliziert und ich hoffe ihr könnt mich verstehen. Ich möchte nur ungern 500km umsonst fahren um dann zu merken das mir die Geo nicht zusagt.
Das Zesty ist Modelljahr 2010 und soll in einem guten gepflegten Zustand sein, was darf es noch kosten???

Danke und Gruß 
vom (wiedereinsteiger) Toby


----------

